# traveling to Europe with rogers iPhone



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Can i buy a sim card for france and use it?

i was told by rogers i could get a sim and call them to add it, then i would have a european plan...

do they charge (rogers)?

are their issues?

Cheers

new to gsm....


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

I was in london, Paris and Nice for two weeks on my iPhone (1st gen with rogers) and european service with a rogers sim was terrible. On some of their networks you dont recieve calls or text messages so having an unlocked phone would be ideal (which I had) so that you could take your rogers sim out and put a euro one in. 

As for the calling them part. I recieve a text saying *611 works but when I called it I got a French csr for orange who was useless to me. And 1800 numbers dont work in Europe. So call and make sure you/he understands what you're asking because as far as I know you need an unlocked iPhone to switch to another provider and if you're using a legit iPhone 3G that's not possible


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

I use my Rogers BlackBerry internationally and have had no problems with voice or data. Not sure how that translate to an iPhone.

It is extremely expensive especially calls (long distance + roaming) use with caution!


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

cchaynes said:


> Can i buy a sim card for france and use it?
> 
> i was told by rogers i could get a sim and call them to add it, then i would have a european plan...
> 
> ...


Basically, if you're looking at iphone 3g from Rogers then no luck as the phone is locked in with Rogers, meaning any other sim card other than the one rogers gave you won't work. That is actually true for all phones you bought from rogers. All cell companies do this to protect their customer base, hence we don't actually pay the full price of the actual phone. You can buy a local sim wherever you go if you have an unlocked phone. However, my research shows that it's not cheapest way. Cheapest way is still good old phone cards on pay phones.


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*I never have trouble*

I have taken my RAZR phone tethered to Rogers to France for the last two years. I've never had trouble or large bills. I never phone long distance, though. I use it for reservations, etc. while over there. I expect that my iPhone will work the same way. I will only use WiFi for data though on my iPhone while away.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for the replies

I have decided that the best option is to use truephone on the iPhone when in wifi, calls to aanywhere and to back home are only 6 cents per min!

GottA love voip

If you haven't tried truephone give it a go it's easy to set up and they h
Give u free credits to try It


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

cchaynes said:


> Can i buy a sim card for france and use it?
> 
> i was told by rogers i could get a sim and call them to add it, then i would have a european plan...
> 
> ...


The phone would be locked by rogers but it sounds to me like they would be willing to allow you to have access to a european carrier if you bought a card. If you call them they will allow it to be activated. The details of the deal would have to be discussed with the carrier you sign up with there. Good luck.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If this is a first gen iPhone, fine.

If it's a 3G locked to Rogers, you can forget about getting it unlocked (for now) so it cannot be used on another carrier, regardless of whatever SIM card you put in it. That's what locking means. It's a carrier lock (one of 7 kinds of locks).

Even having data roaming switched off in order to use wifi may not be enough. See if you can block data temporarily.

The far better solution would be to buy a cheap, unlocked GSM phone here and buy a cheap, local, pay as you go SIM card there. You can keep the phone as a backup after, or sell it. Leave your iPhone in a safe place at home.




Sniper4u said:


> The phone would be locked by rogers but it sounds to me like they would be willing to allow you to have access to a european carrier if you bought a card. If you call them they will allow it to be activated. The details of the deal would have to be discussed with the carrier you sign up with there. Good luck.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

HowEver said:


> If this is a first gen iPhone, fine.
> 
> If it's a 3G locked to Rogers, you can forget about getting it unlocked (for now) so it cannot be used on another carrier, regardless of whatever SIM card you put in it. That's what locking means. It's a carrier lock (one of 7 kinds of locks).
> 
> ...


You could be right How Ever. But they said rogers told them to call them when they had the sim card and they would add it. 
This would imply to me that the lock is a software one.
They could release the phone temporarily. With a software lock they would have no problem relocking the phone once she returned.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers does not "release" phones now. Many years ago, they would give you an unlock code--for $250. They do not do that anymore. Plus, no iPhone 3G sold in North America has been unlocked, as in none.




Sniper4u said:


> You could be right How Ever. But they said rogers told them to call them when they had the sim card and they would add it.
> This would imply to me that the lock is a software one.
> They could release the phone temporarily. With a software lock they would have no problem relocking the phone once she returned.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

HowEver said:


> If this is a first gen iPhone, fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you suggesting that if i use WIFI that rogers my be able to charge me for usage, i hardly see how!?

please elaborate, i need to know if this is true, although i cannot see how....

thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No. There are never charges for using wifi. What I'm suggesting is that even with data roaming switched off, the phone makes calls to data in other ways for other purposes. And even with 3G switched off, data is accessed through Edge or GPRS.

This is an iPhone 3G, right?



cchaynes said:


> are you suggesting that if i use WIFI that rogers my be able to charge me for usage, i hardly see how!?
> 
> please elaborate, i need to know if this is true, although i cannot see how....
> 
> thanks


----------

